# 2022 HRI FALL AUCTION



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾

The HRI Fall Auction that helps support the needs of the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc. - HRI NEEDS YOUR HELP!

*Please send an email with your donation information - item(s) description, photos, estimated value - or questions to [email protected]*

Items will be shipped to the winning bidders after the end of the auction.










The Auction will begin September 24, 2022, at Noon ET and will end October 8, 2022, at Noon ET.


Havanese Rescue Inc. - HRI is a nationwide, all-volunteer, foster-home-based rescue whose mission is to rescue and care for Havanese in need of forever homes.

🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 🐾 


It's All About the Dogs!



Starr Jow
Volunteer with HRI






Havanese Rescue


Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) is a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization formed for the charitable purposes of rescuing purebred Havanese and Havanese mixes which are homeless or soon-to-be-homeless, including those found in animal shelters or similar facilities and those relinquished by their owners...




www.HavaneseRescue.com


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Announcing the Dates for HRI’s 2022 Fall Auction:*
Opens September 24, 2022, at Noon ET
Closes October 8, 2022, at Noon ET

Click *HERE* to Start Window Shopping: *🗓 Ends Oct 08 | Havanese Rescue Inc - 2022 Benefit Auction*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*It’s not too late to help our rescue pups with your donation.*
See the suggestions in the image for some ideas.

*Send an email* with details and photo(s) about the items(s) you wish to donate to [email protected]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*We are really fortunate to have a Matching Donor!* Every dollar donated through the auction site or through HRI’s website will be matched. Thank you so much from the rescue dogs of Havanese Rescue!

*Monetary Donations*:

*Auction website*: 🗓 Ends Oct 08 | Havanese Rescue Inc - 2022 Benefit Auction

*HRI’s website*: Make A Donation

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Havanese Rescue Inc. (HRI) is a 501(c)(3) non-profit organization formed for the charitable purpose of rescuing purebred Havanese and Havanese mix dogs that are homeless or soon to be homeless.


.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*2022 Havanese Rescue Inc. Fall Auction Countdown!

Bidding starts* Saturday, September 24, at 12 Noon EDT
& *ends* October 8, at Noon EDT

** *Don’t forget to Register on the Auction website *in order to be able to bid! **



> > Click here to visit the Auction Website:


https://www.charityauctionstoday.com/.../havanese-rescue...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The auction has just begun! 

If you would like to buy (not bid on) one of Pat Casson's special ornaments, you need to go there now, register (or sign if if already registered), and BUY your choice before they are all gone. The ornaments come in several different Havanese colors.









🗓 Ends Oct 08 | Havanese Rescue Inc - 2022 Benefit Auction






www.charityauctionstoday.com














Pat has made and donated other items for the bidding part auction. I have my eyes on this mini tree topper!










Don't miss out!



Starr


----------

